# madone 5.9 SL stock compnents



## ciao bambino (Aug 27, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the stock stem length is for this bike, on a 62cm model? As well, what is the stock seatpost length, as well as crank length? Thanks.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

ciao bambino said:


> Can anyone tell me what the stock stem length is for this bike, on a 62cm model? As well, what is the stock seatpost length, as well as crank length? Thanks.


 I have a 56cm and it comes with 100mm carbon stem and cranks are 172.5. My best guess for the 62 are 110mm stem and 175 cranks.


----------

